

Storage servers, market research - dcc1

I am wondering what sort of demand is here among HN&#x27;ers for renting 24 and 36 drive servers (supermicro 4U with enterprise drives and hardware RAID) in Netherlands (Amsterdam), on 1gbit (expect 300mbit average outgoing) or 10gbit (expect 1500mbit average outgoing) connections.<p>I am currently looking to pivot to selling dedicated servers but wanted to get a feel for demand, there seem to be very few dedicated providers catering for bulk storage servers.
======
Joyfield
You should probably hint on a price range.

~~~
dcc1
Haven't finalized that yet, but cheaper than the small competition for storage
servers

1gbit connection, 24 drive for €400/ month ex VAT no setup 10gbit connection,
24 drive for €800/ month ex VAT no setup

OVH are sold out for same and want €942 ex vat
[http://www.ovh.ie/dedicated_servers/hg_xxl.xml](http://www.ovh.ie/dedicated_servers/hg_xxl.xml)

Gorrilaservers in LA want $900 a month for similar

Thats pretty much all the competition on this high end with 24+ drives

